# Went to rock concert alone



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I went to go see one of my favorite rock bands alone last night, and I had a really fun time.  Was a bit crowded in, but I didn't have a panic attack and I survived. I also talked to a few other fans of the band. 

Go me!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^nice- good for u. i wish i had the guts to do that. 
instead i miss out on stuff.


----------



## atj409 (Mar 30, 2010)

Glad to hear it. Maybe you can use this as momentum for other things in your life.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well done mate! It's funny how once the music starts and you get that atmosphere soaking in you seem to feel so much more comfortable and really can enjoy yourself. Who was the band btw?

Also, you should not worry about having no one to go with LG88, I have also done it many times (mainly because none of my friends like my music lol) but once you are there for whatever reason the nerves seem to reduce quite a lot. Might just be how it feels for me (and Winters) but it might be worth trying if you feel you can muster the courage.


----------



## thatoddquietgirl (May 3, 2010)

hell yea! i do that too, but mainly cause none of my friends are interested in the same music as me.
i usually try to go to the smaller venues.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Good for you! Which band? (so we can judge your music taste )


----------



## thatoddquietgirl (May 3, 2010)

serolf said:


> Good for you! Which band? (so we can judge your music taste )


haha i wanna know too.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

The band is Porcupine Tree.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Wish I had the guts to do that. So many times that I have not gone to see bands I wanna see because I had nobody to go with. Good for you.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

thesilenthunter90 said:


> Wish I had the guts to do that. So many times that I have not gone to see bands I wanna see because I had nobody to go with. Good for you.


Same here. i admire your balls, OP 

EDIT: sorry, that sounds a lot creepier than it did in my head.


----------



## marc72 (May 1, 2010)

*nice*

very positive step seeing or doing something YOU love and this is a big big step I feel


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

quiet0lady said:


> Same here. i admire your balls, OP
> 
> EDIT: sorry, that sounds a lot creepier than it did in my head.


LOL that made me laugh. :lol


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> The band is Porcupine Tree.


I was guessing that by your avatar.

I love trains.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

WintersTale said:


> The band is Porcupine Tree.


Marry me?

Saw them in Jan here, easily my fave band. FOABP is just one of the most incredible albums around!


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

Sweeeet! Good for you mann. I had similar anxieties went I went to see my favourite band alone. It turned out to be a great experience for me. So kudos to you, and hope you go to more concerts and gigs in the future.


----------

